# Angraecum leonis var majus



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it is a very good first blooming! A vigourous plant!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it!
That is really nice,
David


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great flowers! How big is the plant? It looks like a miniature?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2012)

It is a small plant. The plant is a few inches tall. NS of flowers is around 5cm


----------



## Hera (Mar 18, 2012)

Very cute. Nice pot too.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Well grown plant.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful! How does it smell?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2012)

Lanmark, it has a strong and wounderful fragrance in the evening. I don't know how to describe the fragrance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2012)

My, that is pretty! Lovely photo, also.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 18, 2012)

Mmmmm! I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 18, 2012)

So beautiful, the full package, leaves and all. Must smell nice


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 19, 2012)

Beauties !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful plant of a beautiful species...


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2012)

Attractive.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks like a very healthy plant!


----------



## koshki (Mar 22, 2012)

Boy, it sure likes living with you!! Well done!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 23, 2012)

A great blooming of a very nice plant. Well done.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 23, 2012)

Spectacular - I've had a lenois for years and can't get it to bloom.


----------

